# New Bowie Day!



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

First new album in ten years and a new tune released for his 66th birthday.
Can't embed so have to go here

Oddly compelling, as all Bowie is for me, as it's not really my typical style.
Definitely looking forward to a new album this year.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting. I was under the impression that he had "retired"


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, i was hoping that too


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Still cool after all this time. When was the last time I actually _watched_ a video?

TG


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Today is David Bowie's, Elvis Presley's and my son's birthday.

Bowie is a great writer, front man, and singer.

Personally I'd take him over Elvis Presley any day of the week. Actually I'd take Elvis Costello over Elvis Presley any day of the week, but That's just me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

interesting as usual. One of my favourites, particularly with Ronson.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Sound & Vision at the Sky Dome in 1989 is the first concert that I will admit to attending.

+1 on Ronson


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting. I was under the impression that he had "retired"


He's one guy I turn off when I hear him. He does have talent but I never liked that kind of talent. Obviously, millions have a different opinion.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I thought when I saw the thread title. 

Peace, Mooh.



cheezyridr said:


> yeah, i was hoping that too


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm more a fan of the guitar players he's had over the years** than of him in particular, but it's a thoroughly pleasant tune. Is it just me or does he sound thoroughly exhausted?

**The first 3 notes of Mick Ronson's solo at the end of "Moonage Daydream" are quite possibly the most powerful 3 notes in the history of rock.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Who's the other person with Bowie in the video? I kept waiting for her to start singing to, but nothing.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Best Bowie song ever.......

[video=youtube;f4zV4pJ8MwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4zV4pJ8MwM[/video]


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Also one of the best FOTC episodes by far.
Just hilarious from start to finish.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Rugburn said:


> Best Bowie song ever.......
> 
> [video=youtube;f4zV4pJ8MwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4zV4pJ8MwM[/video]


"Bowie, you freaky old bastard"..."do you have just one sequined space suit or do you have many ch-ch-ch-changes?"

Thanks for posting, FOTC rules!


----------



## chromewaves (Nov 16, 2012)

interview with guitarist Earl Slick about working on the new Bowie album: Exclusive: Guitarist Earl Slick Discusses David Bowieâ€™s New Album


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I personally put the man down as one of the greatest entertainers of our lifetimes. I have seen a lot of concerts. Seeing him at the Warehouse on the Earthling tour rates up there in the top 5 for sure


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bowie's voice is classic.

If you doubt this, take a close listen to the Christmas duet he sang with Bing Crosby (Peace on Earth / Little Drummer Boy.

Brilliant


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Bowie's voice is classic.
> 
> If you doubt this, take a close listen to the Christmas duet he sang with Bing Crosby (Peace on Earth / Little Drummer Boy.
> 
> Brilliant


Agreed. I think he has it all. The looks, the voice and especially the stage presence. I have been to see many of the bigs. I am not easily impressed. Springsteen on the born in the usa tour, electrifying. This last tour.... deadsville. Jagger... electrifying presence. Page and Plant... boring. The Who... meh. I am not talking the music here. The music by all of them is fantastic. But when you are in the presence of Bowie it's just something special. Now that's just me. Michael Jackson with the Jackson 5... on my top 5 list. Prince at Massey Hall, yes.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Is it just me or does he sound thoroughly exhausted?


"Decrepit" is the adjective that came to mind first for me. This reminds me of that "Valentine" dirge that McCartney performed at the Grammy awards show last year. Way too maudlin for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> "Decrepit" is the adjective that came to mind first for me. This reminds me of that "Valentine" dirge that McCartney performed at the Grammy awards show last year. Way too maudlin for me.


According to the interview with Slick this single is an anomaly. He claims there is some rocking stuff on the album. Who knows


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Today is David Bowie's, Elvis Presley's and my son's birthday.
> 
> Bowie is a great writer, front man, and singer.
> 
> Personally I'd take him over Elvis Presley any day of the week. Actually I'd take Elvis Costello over Elvis Presley any day of the week, but That's just me.


This is the third time we've agreed on something in recent weeks. What's going on?! 

Bowie's work through the 70's is stellar. "Hunky Dory" with Ken Scott at the helm? Say no more!


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Another new track released today.
Killer tune and a truly bizarre video.
I'm definitely looking forward to the new album.

[video=youtube;gH7dMBcg-gE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=gH7dMBcg-gE[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> This is the third time we've agreed on something in recent weeks. What's going on?!
> 
> Bowie's work through the 70's is stellar. "Hunky Dory" with Ken Scott at the helm? Say no more!


LOL, maybe I'm having a mid life crisis.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive tried to like his stuff, but just cant find anything interesting about his music.

well, maybe this, but its really more about Queen and Freddi than Bowie.
So, Bowie ranks near the top of my Overrated List alongside David Byrne, elvis Costello and Bob Geldof. But nothing against him otherwise.
[video=youtube;a01QQZyl-_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01QQZyl-_I[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> *Of all the possible criticisms that could be levelled at Bowie, that is the most difficult one for me to understand (unless you havn't really heard much of his music).*
> 
> Personally, Bowie is one of my favourite artists of all time. From '69 to '79, he could do no wrong. I love everything he did in that period, from the early folk stuff, to the glam rock to the more experimental German period. Always an artist pushing boundaries and unflinchingly pursuing his vision. He's been a bit spottier since then, but has still made some really interesting music from time to time. I've seen him a few times live. The last time was maybe 10 years ago. Amazing show. He made everyone in the audience feel like we were old friends of his just hanging out in his living room with him and his kick-ass rock band.
> 
> ...similar to Neil Young in a lot of ways (who is another of my all-time favorite artists).


I get how you can see it that way, but for me, one persons "interesting" without a hook, or appeal (to me), just comes across as "weird", if that makes any sense. I would say Bowie is more unique than interesting. and uniqueness can work for or against someone. at any rate i just used the term in the truest sense of the meaning, in that he never captured my interest.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

When you consider that Hunky Dory, Ziggy Startdust and Alladin Sane were recorded and released within a 18 month period it boggles the mind.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> Of all the possible criticisms that could be levelled at Bowie, that is the most difficult one for me to understand (unless you havn't really heard much of his music).
> 
> Personally, Bowie is one of my favourite artists of all time. From '69 to '79, he could do no wrong. I love everything he did in that period, from the early folk stuff, to the glam rock to the more experimental German period. Always an artist pushing boundaries and unflinchingly pursuing his vision. He's been a bit spottier since then, but has still made some really interesting music from time to time. I've seen him a few times live. The last time was maybe 10 years ago. Amazing show. He made everyone in the audience feel like we were old friends of his just hanging out in his living room with him and his kick-ass rock band.
> 
> ...similar to Neil Young in a lot of ways (who is another of my all-time favorite artists).


I would add that putting Bowie and Bob Geldolf in the same arena is just, well.... wrong


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

A great Bowie performance...

[video=youtube_share;jv6mEv_rDdE]http://youtu.be/jv6mEv_rDdE[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> True.
> 
> And, while I like both David Byrne and Elvis Costello, I could understand how someone with a different opinion may find them overrated. I'm not sure how anyone can find Bob Geldof overrated, though, since he's barely even rated at all. In my entire life I don't think I've ever heard a favourable opinion of Bob Geldof's music other than that one Boomtown Rats song.


Not to sound crude or insensitive but if not for starving children in Africa we would all be saying Bob who?. He is probably one of the most famous no talent hacks the world has ever seen and that's putting it kindly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> A great Bowie performance...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;jv6mEv_rDdE]http://youtu.be/jv6mEv_rDdE[/video]


Between this and the FOTC parody, I'll certainly concede that Bowie provides great entertainment


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Album is available today for download. 17 tracks on the bonus edition


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I give him an A+ for creativity and individuality. There are few musicians and performers who are willing and able to take the chances that Bowie has taken (without making cartoon characters out of themselves like Elton John). 

I've always enjoyed seeing and hearing what's next from Mr. Bowie, but I've never been able to really get invested in his solo music. I've really enjoyed his collaborations, but his solo stuff just doesn't connect with me. 

But I did p!ss myself laughing at the video above.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not to sound crude or insensitive but if not for starving children in Africa we would all be saying Bob who?. He is probably one of the most famous no talent hacks the world has ever seen and that's putting it kindly.


Not to me. I knew "I Don't Like Miondays" and sang it a lot...I also knew him as the main character in Pink Floyd's The Wall movie. So, he was well known to me for years prior to him getting Band Aid together and USA for Africa & all of that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

smorgdonkey said:


> Not to me. I knew "I Don't Like Miondays" and sang it a lot...I also knew him as the main character in Pink Floyd's The Wall movie. So, he was well known to me for years prior to him getting Band Aid together and USA for Africa &amp; all of that.


I will give him his 15 minutes. These events were 30 years ago. He has not sung a song since. Bottom line is he has remained semi relevant for only one reason and was not the wall or I don't like Mondays. I would respectfully suggest to you that if not for Live Aid you would never be able to recall the singers name of the Boomtown Rats today. Most people under the age of 45 would not even know who the Boomtown Rats are or were. You and I and people over 40 know that he was the singer because of Live Aid. As far as his acting career, well, there was none really. So I find it inconceivable that he be mentioned with Bowie or anyone in Bowie's category. He is not even in the same league as A Flock of Seagulls or Simply Red or any of those 80's bands


----------

